# La Rochelle



## Kontiki (Apr 10, 2018)

We were at La Rochelle last week, spent the night with about 15 other vans. Around 8:45 the local police came & politely told us we weren't allowed to stay there & pointed out the sign saying no vehicles over 2 metres high or 5 metres long. There was also some signs on some of the car parks around. Told that we were allowed at the park & ride.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 10, 2018)

I stayed there once but used the municipal camping ground, am hoping to winter in France come January so did you find anywhere close by? We were in tents before and don’t recall any Motorhomes on the camp site.

Did you go out to the coliseum at Sainte while there?


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 10, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> We were at La Rochelle last week, spent the night with about 15 other vans. Around 8:45 the local police came & politely told us we weren't allowed to stay there & pointed out the sign saying no vehicles over 2 metres high or 5 metres long. There was also some signs on some of the car parks around. Told that we were allowed at the park & ride.


Signs have been there for a couple of years now, also services taken away.Park and ride is the official motorhome stop nowadays ,not cheap but free bus into town( it is walkable in about 20 mins).There is also an aire at Pont Neuf a couple of mile from centre.


----------



## silverweed (Apr 10, 2018)

So where is this park and ride car park, I didn’t see any signs for that last year


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 10, 2018)

Here 
Google Maps


----------



## Herman (Apr 10, 2018)

The Park and ride Aire looks better than the Parking Esplanade des Parcs Air that we stopped on 2 years ago and about the same distance into town.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 11, 2018)

Herman said:


> The Park and ride Aire looks better than the Parking Esplanade des Parcs Air that we stopped on 2 years ago and about the same distance into town.


----------

